# question about O2 Housing/Midpipe package for Cruze 1.4L



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

Yes the O2 housing/Midpipe package includes the downpipe. O2 housing is just another name for downpipe actually. But I don't have it so I can't really comment, but everyone I've heard of buying it seemed to really like it. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Southpaw1456 (Jul 20, 2013)

Thanks alot man! I'm thinking about purchasing it


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

No problem, go for it! I almost jumped on it last black Friday but I just don't want to remove the first cat. I want to replace both with high flow so I'm stuck with only the mid pipe. But I love the way it makes the exhaust sound especially with being able to hear the turbo out the exhaust.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------

